# what do you throw



## dmaaero (Jan 27, 2008)

I'm curious what rod and reel do you enjoy casting the most. Doesen"t matter if it"s in tournements or strictly for pleasure, i"d just like to hear what your casting and enjoying. 
I am in the market for a new rod & reel, but for now, i throw a saltist 30th on a tasumini 11 foot rod. david


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

My all time favorite "mostest enjoyablest" rod and reel combo to throw is a Blue Yonder and my 12' Key Largo with a 4 oz sweet spot. 

Other then that my 12' Tica and TLD25, but that is just for the looks I get when people say it can't be done. 

These are the combos that I just enjoy throwing for throwings sake. The BY and that Key Largo is just perfectly matched, it is a pleasure just to pick it up. 

Robert


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Right now I'm having fun with my new CTS, the 5-8 oz. model. Fantastic stick. Can't wait to build the 8-12 model. Coming Soon.

Favorite reel on the 5-8 model for distance casting is an abu 5500 tricked out, for fishing a stock 6500 mag elite or penn 525.


----------



## mantriumph (Sep 12, 2006)

Blue Yonder/Penn Mag 525..Even split


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

At the moment it's Tica.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Nutin very far!


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Right now I have two 525s, one with 6 mags and one with 8, mounted on Ocean Master 10' 4-8 oz rods. Love the combos, and they'll cast 5-6 oz like a dream.

Now what I want is a stock 5500 or 6500c3 that I can upgrade myself for use on my Diawa Emblem 4-7 oz. I've never fished an Abu, so I'm looking forward to experimenting.


----------



## mantriumph (Sep 12, 2006)

kingfisherman23 said:


> Right now I have two 525s, one with 6 mags and one with 8, mounted on Ocean Master 10' 4-8 oz rods. Love the combos, and they'll cast 5-6 oz like a dream.
> 
> Now what I want is a stock 5500 or 6500c3 that I can upgrade myself for use on my Diawa Emblem 4-7 oz. I've never fished an Abu, so I'm looking forward to experimenting.


That emblem is a great throwing rod for a 6500


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

any of these:


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

a fit. and then pendulum cast 10000' into the atlantic..

anyways.
i enjoy throwing daiwa reels the most. with red blocks. it just wont blow up for some reason.
even when i try to blow it up.


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

a vintage "1971" yellow glass heaver with a pristine squidder and braided nylon or Dacron line...


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

HDX and magged,converted 6501C3
OMCP and converted 6501C3
Tsunami 12' XH and Converted 6501 C3


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

HellRhaY said:


> any of these:


All jokes aside, that reminds me of a time when "bait fish" were such a big deal that you would have thought we hung a 60lb drum. Ahhhh, the simpler times of fishing......when we would catch a bream/pinfish and bragg to dad all day about catching something. 

Robert


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

abu 7500ctc3 on an AFAW universal. i didn't think anything would ever replace my loomis 1148c, but this rod does.
charlie


----------



## Oyster (Jun 28, 2000)

A custom AFAW universal with 3 5” cork grips, 33” seat placement, fuji NSGs and a size 8 tip ring, topped with a BG5500CT frankinABU loaded with 30lb. braid.


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

My favorite light/metal rod is a Zziplex bass with an Abu 6500 Blue Yonder with a QTC frame, carbon fiber drag, ceramic bearing and a couple other tweaks. Right now my favorite heaver is my Fusion with an Abu 7500C3CT. 

John


----------



## Magged Out (Oct 31, 2007)

*E-Cat!*

Berkley E-Cat #4 7'6'" 1-5oz with Abu Garcia 6600CL Rocket. Have some Better equipment. But this is one of my Favorite fishing Combo's. Dont cast very far! But, Man does it catch Fish


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

Abu Blue Yonder/Ocean Master 10 foot rod
Abu 6500c3ct mag/Lamiglass G1310


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

You name it, I've thrown it. I now stick with:
6500 Blue Yonder and HDX
6500 C3CT Mag and HDX


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

LDX w/ a CT Rocket ABU. 

Bill:fishing:


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

inferno with anything on it, i got a 6500ct mag i been throwing it recently, and u can just beat the hell out of it, and it takes it all .


other then that, a 9' trivalejo and 5000 stradic..launches some metal like its not even funny



Jesse


----------



## New Kent Newbie (Apr 25, 2006)

Fusion with either a 7500C3CT or a blue yonder on it


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

HDX Breakaway with my Blue Yonder, 525 mag on both my 11ft and 12 ft tsunami's...just got my Abu rocket with benfield side plate im itching to put on the HDX


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

my favorite to cast is allstar breakaway 11'9" rated 3-6. it is pleasure to cast. however i can cast alot further with zziplex's.


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

HellRhaY said:


> any of these:



Too funny... just left Bear Scouts and I volunteered to take 10 boys fishing... I think I'm gonna be spending time throwing each of those for awhile one that day...


----------



## jerkjigger (Oct 22, 2006)

my setup is a wheels reels fusion witha abu 6500 c3ct mag high-speed


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Over the Winter I streamlined my distance setups.***

WRI Fusion w/ Saltist 30H.

WRI Fusion Mag w/ Saltist 30H.

WRI Inferno w/ Saltist 30H.

Backup:

HDX w/ Abu 7500C3CT.

***If I really wanted to cast for distance, I'd replace the Saltist 30H with an Abu 6500.


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

like big brother i love my 7500 on my 1509 breakaway, volkswagon and bait, only way to fly.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

mag525 knobby on a 1508 all* with p/p


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

my favorite distance and fishing combo is.....


FUSION MAG with a Hatteras Outfitters Custom Magged Abu blue yonder with a rocket frame..... 

just perfect


----------



## killerb68 (Feb 16, 2006)

10' Daiwa Emcast Surf rod and an Abu 6500cs Rocket(the original one with pewter sideplates) ceramics, dual bearing levelwind,carbontex drag. Will throw 3oz quite a ways.


----------



## OBXRNX (Oct 18, 2007)

13' WRI Nitro w/Daiwa 20 or 30H


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

My favorite set-up is one I built just for fishing NJ surf fishing tournaments; you are holding the rod for 6hrs and often out on the bar. . . 

It's a 13'-2" All Star 1507 with Fuji Lowriders and a Daiwa Basia with 20lb yellow Sufix running line and 65lb red PowerPro casting leader. The whole rig only weighs 34oz and can put 5oz and a small chunk out of sight.


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

132-2 built by Clyde with 6500 Mag CT, sweet light bends well into the rod. Perfect old man setup.

Century TT Lite A with Saltist 20H this is my 8nbait setup.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Tournament - My all time favorite tournament rod is a ZZiplex Full tournament that Terry Carol built for me back in 03. It has served me well and no matter how many other tournament rods I cast I always seem to end up with it back in my hands. Favorite reel is my old faithful 5500 CT with a Benfield sideplate followed very closely by a 6600w/Benfield. 

Heaver - AFAW Beach with a 525 knobby. If I need max distance I'll pick up the Big beach and a 525 knobby.

Tweener - 12' Universal with a 6500 mag elite. This may be my all time all around favorite rod to cast. Easy to throw, easy on the joints and will sling 2-6 oz a very long way.

Light - 11' Estuary and a 5500cs.

Tommy


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

heaver- OMCPC12 with mag'd Newell P229-F
general- 6NBait with soon to be center mag'd 6500BY or mag'd STT20h
lures- estuary with 6501rocket


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

For pure throwing pleasure, it's a toss up between the AFAW 13' Surf and the Gator Glass Pomp 11'6. Both rods have tricky Abu 6500's.

I also enjoy a 12' Daiwa Emblem 3-6 oz, and a Stradic 5000 full of 14# Braid.


----------



## dmaaero (Jan 27, 2008)

I have searched allmost every rod and reel mentioned in this thread, still have a few more rods to look at. Seems like the blue yonder is pretty popular, then the penn 525, 3rd is the 6500. After struggling with brake blocks in my 30th i decided against the blue yonder, i also passed on the 525 an opted for a 6500c3 ct mag elite. First thing i noticed is this reel weighs nothing compaired to the 30th. I got it down 
to 1 1/2 on the mag setting with no problems at all, this is one sweet reel to cast. I love it! I did like the color of the blue yonder and noticed on bill"s webpage he had a pretty blue 5500 on a black qtc frame, so in a few days i"ll have a new race car in the garage for when i"m ready. The 6500 will be my new fishing an practice reel. Well back to looking at rods (i never knew there were so many) thanks for all the responces guys. david


----------



## Reelturner (Dec 24, 2003)

*I...*

really enjoy my BA 1266 with a modified Abu 6500cs mag elite for throwing metal.


A BA 1419 w/ Abu 6500ct sports rocket.

A few others, but will never get rid of these.

Reelturner


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

fusion mag with Saltist 30


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

A purple two-five mag Riding low on the _WRI Fusion_ That two-five mag has put some meat on the beach.


----------



## PEEWEE (Jan 6, 2008)

*Throw??*

lately I've been throwing a 12ft.6 W.R.I. NAIL w/ new style ABU. 6500 ct c3 Blue Yonder...


----------



## Dig-on-me (Nov 23, 2007)

I am just getting into tournament casting and really enjoy chunking my HDX TB rod with Abu Blue Yonder magged with ceramic bearings! Got alot of power, I am just working on getting it all together!!!!!


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

*ok my turn*

CTS 5-8\Blue Yonder
AFAW Beach\525 knobby mag
RS 1509 (******* rod)\Avet Knobby mag
HDX\slosh 20
Daiwa Ballistic\Daiwa Emblem
LDX\Daiwa Emblem
St.Croix Ben Doer\Abu 5600 Mag-x
Penn Power Stick\Penn 430 ssg


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

525Mag or Saltist 30H on a RS 1569. I definitley like the Fusion's as well though. Might get one to build in the next year. I really like Abu 6500's as well. Those are probably the most comfortable for me, but for fishability, the first two are my ticket.


----------



## OBX_Nomad (Mar 8, 2005)

RS-1569 with a Saltist 30H and a RS-1569 with a 525 Mag.

Both rods built by Nate at TW's and are truly works of art.


----------



## SINNER (Jun 17, 2006)

#1 Daiwa 40-405 Saltiga Ballistic with a Saltsit 30H.

#2 Custom Breakaway 1569 low reel with Abu mag CTC3

#3 Daiwa Tri-Beam 40 with Saltist 30H

#4 WRI Fuson Mag with Saltist 30H

Ah well thats enough.


----------



## sea witch (Mar 25, 2008)

Somewhat Generic...
fusion
525 mag
big fan of all the wheels reels rods...


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

Avet sx/ afaw beach
blue yonder/ afaw surf
blue yonder/ abu6000/ RS1267
525mag/ hdx
525mag/blue yonder/ stcroix premier 10'6
stradic 5000/ stcroix truimph 9"
stradic 5000/ daiwa emblem 10ft

Love the avet the best out of the reels


----------

